# He's friends with her on facebook



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I need some advice. My boyfriend and I have been together for 11 years and we have a 7 year old daughter together. About 5 years ago I caught him texting inappropriately with a former co-worker. I was devastated and nearly ended the relationship because of it. He told me it was just harmless flirting and nothing else happened. Of course it was not harmless because it hurt me deeply. We ended up working it out and I forgave him, but I said that he is to never have contact with her again. We have had no problems with him talking to other women since then. But today I went to his facebook page to type a message to him (he misplaced his phone so I can't text him) and what do I see? My boyfriend is now friends with her. I wasn't snooping or anything it's just....there. Of course I need to talk to him about this. I hate that we've come so far, just to have this happen. How would you recommend talking to him in a way that does not cause a huge blow up? As much as I want to yell and scream at him, I know I shouldn't because that won't help anything. Plus, when we fight it gets really bad, and I don't want to do that with our daughter home. So, what would be the best way to handle this?


----------



## Hockey27 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nala051 said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice. My boyfriend and I have been together for 11 years and we have a 7 year old daughter together. About 5 years ago I caught him texting inappropriately with a former co-worker. I was devastated and nearly ended the relationship because of it. He told me it was just harmless flirting and nothing else happened. Of course it was not harmless because it hurt me deeply. We ended up working it out and I forgave him, but I said that he is to never have contact with her again. We have had no problems with him talking to other women since then. But today I went to his facebook page to type a message to him (he misplaced his phone so I can't text him) and what do I see? My boyfriend is now friends with her. I wasn't snooping or anything it's just....there. Of course I need to talk to him about this. I hate that we've come so far, just to have this happen. How would you recommend talking to him in a way that does not cause a huge blow up? As much as I want to yell and scream at him, I know I shouldn't because that won't help anything. Plus, when we fight it gets really bad, and I don't want to do that with our daughter home. So, what would be the best way to handle this?


I would wait until your daugher is in bed, and then confront him. The rules were clear - he was never to have contact with her again. I would be suspicious that they haven't had contact until now. He is getting something from her that is inappropriate.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hockey27 said:


> I would be suspicious that they haven't had contact until now. He is getting something from her that is inappropriate.


I agree. I am wondering how long they've been in contact, and if it's on facebook only. I really hate how this has made me feel so insecure because I was fine before this.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

> I said that he is to never have contact with her again


.

Did he agree? 

You can bring it to his attention that you saw it. Remind him of the original talk you had and his agreement with you about it (if there was one). If he's unclear what you meant then, you need to make it clear now. He can either respect your wishes or... NOT. 

If it were me? I would have deleted her when I saw it. But I'm evil like that.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> .
> 
> Did he agree?
> 
> ...


Thank you, A Bit Much. Yes, he did agree and I made him delete her from his Myspace and his phone.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Nala051 said:


> Thank you, A Bit Much. Yes, he did agree and I made him delete her from his Myspace and his phone.


Then yep he's on the hook for this one. 

Seriously, I would delete her myself and then watch and wait. See how long it takes to add her back. Then you can go at him WW3 style when you see it again, because he's purposely dismissing you and your requests, then sneaking around your back. 

I believe in having ammo if I'm going to confront.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

That's a really good idea. I don't know his password off the top of my head, but I do know that it's saved on his computer at home. He's on vacation all week, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get on there and delete her.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Nala051 said:


> That's a really good idea. I don't know his password off the top of my head, but I do know that it's saved on his computer at home. He's on vacation all week, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get on there and delete her.


Well can you hold this until he's off of vacation? I would try to. Otherwise, you can deal with it today. 

Whomever requested whom... he shouldn't have accepted the friend request or sought her out. No contact means just that. He has no excuse for this other than blowing you and your feelings off in favor of his own and maybe even HERS, which is a BIG no no.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

We'll see if I can hold off. I kind of feel like blowing up right now lol! Luckily I'm at work for the next 6 hours so I have some time to cool off before I see him. 


A Bit Much said:


> Whomever requested whom... he shouldn't have accepted the friend request or sought her out. No contact means just that. He has no excuse for this other than blowing you and your feelings off in favor of his own and maybe even HERS, which is a BIG no no.


That's how I feel. It's completely disrespectful. I'm so completely disappointed in him.


----------



## 505 (Aug 13, 2012)

If you're able to get into his fb make sure you check his messages. You never know what might be lurking there. I hope you and your boyfriend are able to work this out, please update here to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, I hope I can. The thing that pisses me off is that when I caught him texting her the first time, it took a while for me to heal and trust him again. And I really did trust him again. I don't want to have to be snooping and checking his facebook and his phone, etc. I just want to know that he'll do the right thing. And now here we are again. It's so damn frustrating.


----------



## 505 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing, that you're going to have to learn to trust him all over again and that's going to be difficult. I don't like to keep tabs on my hubby, and I don't like him to feel like he has to keep tabs on me. That's just irritating; without trust it's hard to have a good/solid relationship. <--I'm sure you already know that though just don't forget it


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just an update - I was not able to get on his fb account. And unfortunately, I was not patient enough to wait until I could try to get in before confronting him. In a way I wanted to snoop, but I also did not want to invade his privacy too. So, I told him that I saw it and how disrespectful it was and how hurt I am. Surprisingly, he actually listened. Usually he yells and makes everything my fault. In the end, he said he wasn't thinking, he apologized, said he was wrong. So, I was glad he actually apologized...he hates doing that. He said he hasn't talked to her at all. I did believe him at first, but now...I'm still hurt so I don't know what to believe. He's acting like everything's okay now. I'm only talking to him when necessary. This whole thing is depressing me.


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Their communication clearly never ended. He's following the script and lying about what's going on with him and this girl.


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 said:


> Their communication clearly never ended. He's following the script and lying about what's going on with him and this girl.


YUP:iagree:
snoop it out on the down low. Or low down.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 said:


> Their communication clearly never ended. He's following the script and lying about what's going on with him and this girl.


Sure sounds like it


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, it will be the hardest thing to do but now is the time to gather evidence. Keep your eyes open and make technology your friend.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

I want to thank you guys so much. After reading this, I went home and tried to get on his fb. I don't have his password, and it's not saved on his computer like I thought. But, in the history, there it was. He was on her fb page today. In a way, I was afraid to even look because I so wanted him to be telling me the truth. Now I feel so stupid and embarassed. I can't see what messages they were typing to eachother or anything, but I'm sure it's not good. I've never felt so hurt in my life. We have a daughter together and all I wanted was to be a happy family. I can't stop crying, but I need to get it together for my daughter. I don't know what to do now. How do I decide if I should leave or stay and try to work it out?


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nala051 said:


> I want to thank you guys so much. After reading this, I went home and tried to get on his fb. I don't have his password, and it's not saved on his computer like I thought. But, in the history, there it was. He was on her fb page today. In a way, I was afraid to even look because I so wanted him to be telling me the truth. Now I feel so stupid and embarassed. I can't see what messages they were typing to eachother or anything, but I'm sure it's not good. I've never felt so hurt in my life. We have a daughter together and all I wanted was to be a happy family. I can't stop crying, but I need to get it together for my daughter. I don't know what to do now. How do I decide if I should leave or stay and try to work it out?


I would get a keylogger installed on the computer. You need to do some digging and get as much evidence as possible before confronting.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

No matter what he said to her, he already broke the rules. Just 2 days ago I told him he is to have no more contact with her. And he was clearly unable to do that. I feel betrayed.


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nala051 said:


> No matter what he said to her, he already broke the rules. Just 2 days ago I told him he is to have no more contact with her. And he was clearly unable to do that. I feel betrayed.


Yes, you should feel betrayed. The problem is that anything you bring up to him without hard evidence will be denied. You need to dig and have clear cut evidence to throw at him.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

I agree. I'm looking for stuff right now. I know we aren't married, but we have been together for 11 years. Just recently we were talking about getting married soon (since we're doing better financially now) and having more kids. I am devastated.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

I found an email showing a message that he sent her on facebook. It says that he has to unfriend her because I watch his page like a hawk. (That's complete bs because I never did, I trusted him 100% before this). Then he goes on saying he really wanted to get back in contact with her. He gave her his number and an email that I didn't know about. 

That was enough for me. I called him and asked if he talked to her today. He paused and said yeah, just to let her know that he's unfriending her. He's out with his cousin right now, so I told him that he needs to come home to talk about this. He refuses. He says he can't do that to his cousin. How can he do this to me?!? He says he likes her, but not in the way he likes me. I told him that he obviously likes her enough to break up our family over her. He said that's my fault because I made those guidelines. Yeah, I did, he agreed to them on monday, and then broke them. And this is my fault how? He hung up on me and turned off his phone. I am hurt, ashamed, angry, you name it. Is this the real him? He's always had a very bad temper, but this is something else. I never thought he had it in him to be so cruel. I just had to vent. I feel like I'm falling apart.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Nala051 said:


> I found an email showing a message that he sent her on facebook. It says that he has to unfriend her because I watch his page like a hawk. (That's complete bs because I never did, I trusted him 100% before this). Then he goes on saying he really wanted to get back in contact with her. He gave her his number and an email that I didn't know about.
> 
> That was enough for me. I called him and asked if he talked to her today. He paused and said yeah, just to let her know that he's unfriending her. He's out with his cousin right now, so I told him that he needs to come home to talk about this. He refuses. He says he can't do that to his cousin. How can he do this to me?!? He says he likes her, but not in the way he likes me. I told him that he obviously likes her enough to break up our family over her. He said that's my fault because I made those guidelines. Yeah, I did, he agreed to them on monday, and then broke them. And this is my fault how? He hung up on me and turned off his phone. I am hurt, ashamed, angry, you name it. Is this the real him? He's always had a very bad temper, but this is something else. I never thought he had it in him to be so cruel. I just had to vent. I feel like I'm falling apart.


Now you know. I would pack his bags and leave them at the door.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

In a marriage there is no reason for private passwords. You two should have access to each others passwords for everything. "Privacy" is usually thrown around when the person has things to hide.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

OP, is this other woman attached/married? EXPOSE NOW!!! You may be able to get your boyfriend out of this fog he's in before anything goes further.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

And might I add, that things like this enrage me, as very similar to my own history with my H. Grrrrr!!!!!


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Nala051 said:


> Just an update - I was not able to get on his fb account. And unfortunately, I was not patient enough to wait until I could try to get in before confronting him. In a way I wanted to snoop, but I also did not want to invade his privacy too. So, I told him that I saw it and how disrespectful it was and how hurt I am. Surprisingly, he actually listened. Usually he yells and makes everything my fault. In the end, he said he wasn't thinking, he apologized, said he was wrong. So, I was glad he actually apologized...he hates doing that. He said he hasn't talked to her at all. I did believe him at first, but now...I'm still hurt so I don't know what to believe. He's acting like everything's okay now. I'm only talking to him when necessary. This whole thing is depressing me.


Did he delete her? Listening to you and taking action are two different things. He needs to SHOW you he heard you, and one step would be to delete her from his friends list.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Nala051 said:


> I found an email showing a message that he sent her on facebook. It says that he has to unfriend her because I watch his page like a hawk. (That's complete bs because I never did, I trusted him 100% before this). Then he goes on saying he really wanted to get back in contact with her. He gave her his number and an email that I didn't know about.
> 
> That was enough for me. I called him and asked if he talked to her today. He paused and said yeah, just to let her know that he's unfriending her. He's out with his cousin right now, so I told him that he needs to come home to talk about this. He refuses. He says he can't do that to his cousin. How can he do this to me?!? He says he likes her, but not in the way he likes me. I told him that he obviously likes her enough to break up our family over her. He said that's my fault because I made those guidelines. Yeah, I did, he agreed to them on monday, and then broke them. And this is my fault how? He hung up on me and turned off his phone. I am hurt, ashamed, angry, you name it. Is this the real him? He's always had a very bad temper, but this is something else. I never thought he had it in him to be so cruel. I just had to vent. I feel like I'm falling apart.


See he didn't need to contact her, only to delete her and be done with it. 

He's not DONE with it and that much is obvious.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Nala, he's not going to respond to any more of your conversations about this woman. YOU need to take action now. He has to know you will not play this game.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you feel that what he’s done so far is enough to end the relationship then do so now.

Otherwise you will need more proof so that you know what is really going on. Now that you know he has a secret email account, you know that this is bigger than just friending her on Facebook.

My suggestion is to not confront him when he gets home. Just let it go for right now. What you have found is probably the tip of the iceberg. Instead I put a keylogger on the computer and see what’s going on. He has most likely been in contact with her this whole time, or a good part of the time. He’s feeling safe enough now to be more cavalier with being public with his contact with her. So monitor it for a couple of weeks and see what is going on.

Do the two of you share one computer at home? Or are there two computers?


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

Candie Girl- She is getting married, has 2 kids. I definitely want to expose her, but I have no idea how to find him. I can't see anything on her page, I don't know his name. I don't see why only my family needs to suffer when they are both wrong. I'm sorry you went through that with your H. Were you able to work it out with him?
A bit much-that's why I was so angry. He lied to me even though he knows it hurt me. Then he defended his actions, which shows me how selfish he is. Yes, I definitely need to show him I wont play his game. Do you think I should leave him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ele girl - I'm trying to figure that out. I think he has gone too far though, not just because of him lying to me, but because of his actions when he got home. He was very drunk, very angry, and looking for a fight. He blamed it all on me and called me every name in the book. Refused to admit he was wrong. it will be so hard to leave because there is a child involved. We have 2 separate computers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Nala051 said:


> Candie Girl- She is getting married, has 2 kids. I definitely want to expose her, but I have no idea how to find him. I can't see anything on her page, I don't know his name. I don't see why only my family needs to suffer when they are both wrong. I'm sorry you went through that with your H. Were you able to work it out with him?
> A bit much-that's why I was so angry. He lied to me even though he knows it hurt me. Then he defended his actions, which shows me how selfish he is. Yes, I definitely need to show him I wont play his game. Do you think I should leave him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you have her full name? Her email address? Google her full name and see what you can come up with. You'd be surprised.

I spent quite awhile compiling info on my H's fishing b*tch...from googling her full name I was able to find her parents, her work, her siblings, her address and home phone number, the name of her current boyfriend, etc...I have it in a file at work, so H can never find it and get rid of it. Initially she was not a problem, as I had asked him to stop contacting her, and he did (she was an old flame). But around Christmas 2011, she came sniffing for him just like I knew she would.  I told him to get rid permanently, or I would expose her in any and every way I can. He doesn't know how much I know.

In your shoes, I'd expose ASAP; in my case, I didn't feel I had to, but I will if that cow ever comes sniffing around again. Heck, I might just hop on a plane and show up on her doorstep, just to see the look on her face. Ya. I mean business.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Nala051 said:


> Candie Girl- She is getting married, has 2 kids. I definitely want to expose her, but I have no idea how to find him. I can't see anything on her page, I don't know his name. I don't see why only my family needs to suffer when they are both wrong. I'm sorry you went through that with your H. Were you able to work it out with him?
> A bit much-that's why I was so angry. He lied to me even though he knows it hurt me. Then he defended his actions, which shows me how selfish he is. Yes, I definitely need to show him I wont play his game. Do you think I should leave him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would disappear for a while. I'm certainly wouldn't sit there and continue to be disrespected. He'd have to prove to me that I am what he wants above all. That our relationship is the priority and if that means to cut people off that mean us no good as a couple then so be it.


----------



## MAKINGSENSEOFIT2 (Aug 6, 2012)

You put your foot down depending on what it is you want at this point. It's either you or the other woman. If he chooses you it's no contact and complete transparancy. Anything short of that is no deal and you walk.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

boo!!!!

im sorry but i think id have to set up a little boxing arena in the living room.

shame on him.
thats part of your apology to forgive and be shown that he will never do it again.
go madea on him honey!!!!

(p.s- im sorry:/)


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

My thoughts are you need to start detaching from him. If he's maintaining secret e-mail accounts and trying to intimidate you into not questioning him I think there's more going on than you know. 

I'm not of the camp you need to start installing key loggers or the like to figure out just what is truth and what is lies. I'm of the camp as soon as you feel you need to do that the trust is gone and you no longer have a relationship worth saving.  Trust is critical in a relationship...whether you mistrust because you're paranoid or mistrust because it's warranted the impact on you is the same.


----------



## Nala051 (Jul 21, 2012)

I want to thank all of you for your support. It has really helped a lot. I don't have anyone to talk to about this sort of thing, so even being able to just vent helps so much. The advice I've gotten here is so helpful and it's really helped me evaluate my situation. He's apologized, but sometimes he makes comments putting me down too. It hurts, but I'm just not going to care anymore. He just wants to get a reaction out of me. I don't know if I want to be in this relationship anymore, but I also do not need to decide right away. I'm stuck living with him for another 6 months due to our lease anyway, so I'll take this time to work on myself and save up money in case I do decide to leave. I need to be more confident and independent, regardless of if I choose to work it out or not. I've been very depressed the past few days, but I'm putting a stop to it. So he can be an a-hole all he wants, but I'm determined to be a better person.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hate to say it but if my wife told me "never ever be in contact" with someone I would do it anyway. Having such a rule is just begging to be broken. However, yes, he did break your trust in him - although it probably WAS harmless flirting.

I'm a flirt myself, and tend to flirt as much as I joke - and to me sometimes it's the same thing - all fun and games only, to the point I even flirt around with gay/bi friends even though I'm straight. The reason I've stopped flirting is only to help rebuild my wife's confidence in herself, but despite her nagging and complaints in the past in regards to my flirting; she never approached it like "never be in contact" with "this or that person" etc etc... Because she knows full well -> THAT was how my ex lost me and drove me TO my wife in the first place. Try to cage a beast and its only one interest is freedom.

My suggestion is to make him understand your situation. Explain that you were hurt and disappointed, that you want to rebuild your trust in him, but it takes two to tango, and that he has to meet you halfway as well. Encourage him to be trustworthy and loyal, don't simply forbid him.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Hate to say it but if my wife told me "never ever be in contact" with someone I would do it anyway. Having such a rule is just begging to be broken. However, yes, he did break your trust in him - although it probably WAS harmless flirting.
> 
> I'm a flirt myself, and tend to flirt as much as I joke - and to me sometimes it's the same thing - all fun and games only, to the point I even flirt around with gay/bi friends even though I'm straight. The reason I've stopped flirting is only to help rebuild my wife's confidence in herself, but despite her nagging and complaints in the past in regards to my flirting; she never approached it like "never be in contact" with "this or that person" etc etc... Because she knows full well -> THAT was how my ex lost me and drove me TO my wife in the first place. Try to cage a beast and its only one interest is freedom.
> 
> My suggestion is to make him understand your situation. Explain that you were hurt and disappointed, that you want to rebuild your trust in him, but it takes two to tango, and that he has to meet you halfway as well. Encourage him to be trustworthy and loyal, don't simply forbid him.


geesh. you are really light on her feelings huh?
but they are just nagging and complaining... 
there are somethings in your relationship you just have to sacrifice.
if you know that is what it takes for you to regain her trust. then my friend that is what you do.
it wouldnt have been forbidden if it hadnt ever happened in the first place.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The thing is, he knows OP's on to him, he might just let her think whatever she wants to think, and push what he's doing further underground. My wife and I were only friends before my ex decided to become controlling - and ironically, I ended up dumping my ex-gf for my wife (friend at the time).

It's a very dangerous restriction, just keep that in mind


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> The thing is, he knows OP's on to him, he might just let her think whatever she wants to think, and push what he's doing further underground. My wife and I were only friends before my ex decided to become controlling - and ironically, I ended up dumping my ex-gf for my wife (friend at the time).
> 
> It's a very dangerous restriction, just keep that in mind


Random You shouldn't wonder why yo have marital problems. Your disrespect for your wife and marriage are very clear, and your lack of insight in your posts are astounding. It seems you want an unhealthy marriage.

OP. I would give an ultimatum. Either he comes completely clean, showing you everything, sending her a non contact letter, giving you passwords to everything and going to couples counselling or tell him you are going to move on. 

I am sorry he is treating you like this. Please don't be a doormat any longer, you and your daughter deserve much better.

Also if you can expose her, yes do it ASAP. And do not be quick to forgive him, stick to your guns and make him prove over time that he can be open, honest and trustworthy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

@Littledeer

Well thanks a lot for your opinion in regards to my marriage, but this OP's issue we're dealing with. OP needs another perspective on the situation, and how restrictions and forbidding partners can have an opposite effect on what you are trying to impose. This thread brought back memories, so if my past disturbs you then I'm sorry you feel that way.

Ne ways, OP's bf has not cheated, and even though we don't know the extent of the messages sent to and fro him and his friend - we just know it as flirting. And I don't believe flirting by itself should be taken so seriously to be honest. 

OP's bf probably doesn't see it seriously either, especially if it is harmless flirting; he will feel no guilt, and any attempt on OP trying to tell him otherwise will make him think of OP as controlling. You can't just demand things and expect the other party to just go along with it, it'll just 'sweep it under the rug'. Especially in regards to privacy/transparency.

Unless he is made to understand, and given room to improve lest he loses OP, he won't change. OP has to let go right now, as the ball's on her bf's court. Trying to control the situation via demands/ultimatums will backfire as it did for my ex. Transparency can only be possible when both spouses are willing, not coerced into it. If you believe coercing/demands are the way, however, then you're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## jessy81 (Dec 2, 2012)

You need to confront him, of course it's suspicious. I absolutely HATE how my husband is excessively social with a ton of women on FB....some look extremely attractive & it makes me feel inadequate & insecure....i can't help it. We agreed to maintain our opposite sex friendships after marriage, but i don't think we agreed to make new ones! He just added this woman a few days ago who looks like a total ****! He's into politics & usually adds people with the same interests so they can all blab together all day about the wars going on.....still....it drives me crazy. I have 2 options..either to confront him casually "My timeline sayz u r friends with so&so...wow..what ****!"....or I can just ignore it & eat myself up inside trying to forget about it. The thing is, i get requests from guy i meet & know...but i stopped adding any male friends after marriage.....i do not see the point of adding more male friends on FB! She looks so beautiful this woman he added....no matter how hard i try...i know I won't be able to look like that.....i hate how this makes me feel 
I think u should confront him, if he still sayz "harmless flirting"...please leave him, find someone who understands what commitment & fidelity are & save urself an even bigger heartbreak in the future....


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

In all honesty OP, and I KNOW this is hard to do, but I think you should just go. He can't be trusted, he's proven that to you over and over. You deserve better than this crap.

Even if you give him an ultimatum, you'll still be wondering all the time...you'll never be able to relax.

Don't use the lease as an excuse...people break leases all the time...it can be done. Or tell him to go.

He's not worth it and he and his little gf deserve each other.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Zombie thread


----------

